# Chief of Land Staff:  "Reflect on our successes but also our losses"



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2008)

Chief of Land Staff's Holiday Message, 22 Dec 08

As the year draws to a close, it is important for us to reflect back on 2008 before the Army family tackles the new year with resolve and optimism.  It has been a very challenging year for the Army, with our comrades in arms performing magnificently on distant battlefields, protecting the weak and the innocent and soldiers and civilians supporting them every step of the way from here in Canada.  

While we have faced many challenges, here and abroad, the Army´s accomplishments over the last year make it clear to me that each and every one of you have been working above and beyond the call of duty.  This is the Army way and is indicative of the outstanding leadership, work ethic and dedication of all of you.

As the holiday season begins, please take this time to reflect on our successes but also our losses over the last year.  Take a moment to honour the memories of our fallen comrades who have paid the ultimate sacrifice on the battlefield so that the people of Afghanistan can begin to dream of enjoying the quality of life, the freedom and the security that we cherish in Canada. I am humbled by their courage and honoured to lead their Army.  

I´d also like to take this opportunity to thank the other members of our family: the spouses, children, parents, and friends who are fighting right alongside us with their support, encouragement and their love.  Please take time to relax and enjoy your well deserved break with your families, friends and return in the new year, ready to do it all again in 2009.

I wish you all a happy and safe holiday season and I look forward to seeing many of you in the New Year. One Army, One Team, One Vision.

Andrew Leslie
Lieutenant-General
Chief of the Land Staff

_Project Number:CLS-2008 _


----------

